# Blauer Fleck



## Speedy21771 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe, eher aus Jux, in den vergangenen Tagen einen blauen Fleck auf meinem Arm (entstanden nach einer Blutabnahme) fotografiert und dann per Photoshop ausgeschnitten. In dem "Blauen Fleck" befinden sich aber noch sehr viele weiße Anteile von der nicht betroffenen Haut.

Wie bekomme ich diesen blauen Fleck nun so bearbeitet, das die weißen Anteile wegfallen?

MfG

Robin


----------



## Leola13 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Ciao Stefan


----------

